# Fadi’s corner: 1,000,000 lb for the children.



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

Hello UK-M, January is here, and as I've promised, here's my journal...









That's me above, today few minutes before heading to work.






A quick video I made for you, showing how to deal with a rusty old bar..., just kidding  !

*My aim:*

My aim is to lift 1,000,000 lb. in 12 hours (say from 9am to 9pm). I would suspect this would take me about 8 months of training in order to gradually manage lifting no less than 38,000kg in 1 hour for 12 hours straight.

The money raised would go directly to a children's hospital.

At the core of any successful lifting program, is the gradual building of momentum, that is to say we start light (overall) and slowly inject momentum into the program. This facet of training is of utmost importance and one that is very much underrated when it comes to designing a training program.

I do realise that some here may be disappointed with what my journal is about (and I do respect that). Perhaps you were thinking I'm going to do something for myself here; a program whereby my goal and focus would be on some muscle gain, strength gain, or perhaps I was interested in simply increasing the efficiency of my cardiorespiratory system.

I'm sorry to disappoint that it's none of the above. What is it about then really, since we know the goal, what would be the main and most critical component of this whole program of mine? In one sentence and straight to the point, it's this: the accumulation of maximum volume Load in a limited time span.

Ah volume and plenty of it right? Yes, but like I've never done before in all my years of training. You won't see high frequency here, frequency that usually plays a hugely critical role in spreading such a tremendous amount of volume over time/over the span of a week etc. Well not here, not with this program. The reason for this is the nature of the end target, i.e. the condensed volume that needs to be squeezed within a 12 hour period. I would need my body to adapt to this highly condensed form of volume done with a periodisation method that goes beyond what we know as the microcycle/weekly cycle. Here, the periodisation method would need to cater all the way down to the hour and the minute, and not just a day during a week.

I'm sure I will get stronger with slightly larger muscles and overall better health. I just hope my connective tissues will behave themselves and keep up with the challenge I've drawn up for myself. I must come clean; I sustained a lower back injury falling down some stairs whilst holidaying in Lebanon last month, resulting in a sore lower back, sore left shoulder, left elbow, and left wrist and hand (left side took the brunt of my fall). According to the CT scan, I've got severe canal stenosis at the L4/5 level, with some impingement upon the traversing L5 nerve roots. Basically (and in simple English), I've hurt my lower back, and both my hands and feet have some numbness/pins and needles sensation within them. But hey, others are a lot worse than I am and not complaining but keep keeping on. In any case, I have promised brother @Sparkey that I'd start a journal in January, and I'm a man of my word. I'm not a foolhardy person though, but I know I can give this program a good shaking, though heavy weights are out for me for now, until I get better.









You see my English coach and wonderful man Mr. Harry Wardle, and in the front row, you see my Welsh coach Mr. Lyn Jones.

*Hard Bastard *

No need for anyone to kick my ass, as I've got a Masters degree and a PhD rolled into one when it comes to judging myself with an iron fist. What does that mean exactly in practical terms as it relates to this program of mine? It means there would be zero machines of any kind allowed within this program, so for example, there'd be no leg press, no T-bar rows, and no lat pulldowns etc. This program would be based 100% on free weights made up of barbells using compound movements. I do not say the following with any form of disrespect, but I seriously do not wish to be compared with anyone who does similar things and is judged by the Guinness World of Records' "judges". I'd want my effort to be judged by certain members of UK-M, and we all know who those Champions are without the need for me to mention them by name here and now.

*What lifts are included within this program? *

There will be 10 lifts all up.




Back squats



Behind neck push press



Clean deadlift



Front squats



Front push press



Snatch deadlift



Incline b/bell bench press



Bent over b/bell rows



Behind neck power jerk



B/bell shrugs


I will put up a video on my YouTube channel next Monday explaining and showing how each and every movement of the above is performed, using full range of motion.

I will kick it off with a simple 5000kg workout done twice a week, until I reach 40,000kg per hour about 4 months from now, then move on from there to increasing the time factor (venturing into hour number 2 until I complete 2 hours of training), reaching a sum total of 76,000kg/167,000lb done within those 2 hours. As I've stated earlier on, the goal is to maintain the lifting, hour after hour with no less than 83,600lb lifted per hour, done for 12 hours straight.















The above was a 16 year old boy weighing around 65kg, hoisting 125kg 1st attempt overhead. The one on the right looks like a 100kg in the snatch. This was done in Los Angeles in a place (Starlight Pavilion), I'm not sure if it still exist today (Google couldn't find it for me), perhaps brothers @dtlv and @UK2USA can tell help me out here if possible please? Not sure for the purpose of that Knott's berry farm sign behind though, perhaps a sponsor? Oh, this was 1982, 36 years ago!

*Why am I doing this?*

I've taken on this responsibility and commitment because it's something meaningful in life. Because even though helping one sick child won't necessarily change the world, it will change the world for that child, and the gratification is in the knowing he can never repay me for my deed (as that would simply nullify it and make it selfish in nature).

I tell you UK-M; a person's most useful, most powerful, and effective asset is not a head full of knowledge no, because true power exists in one kind gesture, a touch, a smile, a listening ear, all play a part in reaching a wound that only compassion can heal.

Below left at 16 in 1981. I become a different person when I lift, entering into a zone of isolation, where there only exists the two, the bar and I ..., all else becomes a world of utter silence.















Above right at 18/1984, with something I never paid much attention to before, my neck and trapezius muscles, when there was never an intention to build any muscle (as an Olympic weightlifter). That's been part of my message to you UK-M, that is go and lift, and focus on the lift (if it's compound in nature like the squat for example), and when you master the lift and become so damn proficient in it, you wake up one morning, look around and say wow, what are these wheels doing here man! That's how the big compound lifts repay your effort when you pay them their due respect and not treat them like some isolation exercise. That's been my approach anyway, you're most welcome not to like it or even agree with it, but I must say, it did work well for me.

I'll leave it here for now, but not before extending a big and warm thank you to UK-M and its awesome members for this great opportunity of sharing my one thoughtful gesture with you all.

Cheers,

Fadi.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Thanks Fadi. I'm looking forward to this. Will you be setting up a page for donations, just giving perhaps, if you have that in Australia?


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Happy to finally see this @Fadi !

Best of luck with your goal !

x


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Good luck with this, will be very interesting reading for sure


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

Sasnak said:


> Thanks Fadi. I'm looking forward to this. Will you be setting up a page for donations, just giving perhaps, if you have that in Australia?


 You're welcome mate. I'm not good when it comes to anything "money". This year if this whole thing works out to plan, would be catering after some Australian children here in Sydney, and the place of my work (I work in North Sydney/very high class area called Wondakiah, please Google it), they'll be taking care of the money raising side of things. In 2019, I'd like to fly over to Great Britain and do the same thing, this time for some British children, and if that goes well, I plan to fly over to the US when 55 and do it there for some American kids. But first thing's first, I need this to work out right here at home first.

BTW, as far as Britain is concerned, I had you in mind as the man who would find a motel for me to rent in for a week or so next year if all goes to plan. And we'll have UK-M on the map as some of its formidable and experienced members would be the judges of my performance there.

Cheers mate.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Wishing you well Fadi.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Excellent stuff!

I'll read this when I get home.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

An amazing challenge @Fadi, even breaking the weight down into hours and minutes it's mind boggling.

Great stuff, will be following closely.


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

UK2USA said:


> An amazing challenge @Fadi, even breaking the weight down into hours and minutes it's mind boggling.
> 
> Great stuff, will be following closely.


 You're absolutely correct Sir, it is certainly a challenge, hence it's really worth pursuing. A smooth sea never made a skillful sailor, and when it comes to challenges and overcoming those challenges, I think of none other on this forum but you!

Your strength of character is what was needed for you to meet your own challenges, and you did, and because of it, you've grown in stature more than you could've imagined.

If for a moment you think that what I'm about to embark on is somewhat challenging, I'd like to remind you of one critical fact in this whole "amazing challenge" equation Sir, and that is, I have chosen my challenge and have set its limits, you on the other hand, have had a challenge with limits that were set for you, and in turn, you Champion, have challenged those limits and have come out on top. That's what makes your challenge more worthy than mine, and worthy of my respect Sir.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Fadi said:


> You're absolutely correct Sir, it is certainly a challenge, hence it's really worth perusing. A smooth sea never made a skillful sailor, and when it comes to challenges and overcoming those challenges, I think of none other on this forum but you!
> 
> Your strength of character is what was needed for you to meet your own challenges, and you did, and because of it, you've grown in stature more than you could've imagined.
> 
> If for a moment you think that what I'm about to embark on is somewhat challenging, I'd like to remind you of one critical fact in this whole "amazing challenge" equation Sir, and that is, I have chosen my challenge and have set its limits, you on the other hand, have had a challenge with limits that were set for you, and in turn, you Champion, have challenged those limits and have come out on top. That's what makes your challenge more worthy than mine, and worthy of my respect Sir.


 Thank you! But you're too modest, both the challenge you are taking on, and the intended beneficiaries are honorable endeavors which demand recognition and respect. You have mine, Sir.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Goodluck mate very challenging indeed.

I am very curious how you'll tackle it. I calculate you need to lift on average 631kg every minute.


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

Cant wait for this to get started  . If your first video is anything to go by, were in for a treat .


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Ross1991 said:


> Goodluck mate very challenging indeed.
> 
> I am very curious how you'll tackle it. I calculate you need to lift on average 631kg every minute.


 Ain't that some crazy sh1t bro? I walked out of the gym today a beaten man after about 45 minutes trying to get some PB's going on pushes. As I said to Fadi, it's mind boggling, mate.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

In for this Fadi, will be following. :thumbup1:

Very kind deed for you to pursue. you took me by surprise, how fast, you through the bar up, very impressive stuff.

I've always admired & been fascinated by Olympic weightlifting, the explosiveness nature of it, I greatly admire.

Edit: That's a fine moustache too, might I add.


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

Ross1991 said:


> Goodluck mate very challenging indeed.
> 
> I am very curious how you'll tackle it. I calculate you need to lift on average 631kg every minute.


 Thank you Ross, I appreciate your words mate, you're very kind, and very much switched on as well (as I expect from a Champ like you).

You're very much on the right track mate, as I've calculated 650kg per exercise x 10 exercises = 6500kg/round x6 rounds/hour = 39,000kg or 85,800 lb./hour.

I do realise the above numbers are slightly higher than what I need, and I'll explain all in an upcoming video either this Sunday or Monday. I'd much rather be ahead in the beginning when I'm nice and fresh, than behind having to play some catch up.

There's more involved and I'll expand on that with more posts soon. By "involved" I'm referring to the muscles as well as my nervous system and how things can lock up (as I've experimented with some crazy stuff before just to see how my body responds). "Crazy stuff" like performing a total of 100 b/bell curls every hour on the hour for 12 hours straight. I've learnt a hell of a lot from that experiment of what to expect from a muscle, a nerve, and what principle I can never apply if I hope to accomplish this 12 hour event I'm embarking on. I can not afford to have a muscle pump/metabolic stress, and I can not afford to lift a heavy weight either/CNS stress, so each and every exercise I've chosen is there for a reason, with the appropriate amount of repetitions to get the job done but keep me affixed to this mantra of stronger for longer, as that's what I need to maintain; a strong attitude, a will to continue like a machine.

Speaking of machines, I realise that machines are devoid of feelings and emotions, and the last time I felt numb, and by that I mean in a state where I could just keep on going and going, where the only reason to stop was mental boredom, as opposed to muscle fatigue or anything physical really. That time was a long time ago now back in around 1987, when I was into very high rep squatting, doing those sets of 120kg x50 (having to stop due to mental boredom/lack of excitement after rep 50). So that's what I meant when I said have no feelings like a machine, not that I'm some macho man who can lift like a machine no, not in that "strong" sense.



c4nsy said:


> Cant wait for this to get started  . If your first video is anything to go by, were in for a treat .


 Hi there my good man, thank you for watching the video. This was just having bit of fun with a rusty old bar that needed to get off its ass and get some much needed mobility with me. Yes, us old weightlifters have a special (some might call crazy) relationship with our lifting bars. This particular one I was lifting on has 100% zero spin on its sleeves, i.e. it's an absolutely hopeless case when it comes to doing what I forced it to do on that day. And I did promise UK-M back around March of 2017 (when one OP was discussing which bar is best for this or that and which one to buy?), I did say back then, that I would put up a video of me lifting on what is termed as an "unwilling participant". i.e. a barbell that is dead. So I lifted on this "dead" bar to make a point, that you don't have to go crazy spending some likewise crazy amount of money on a bar, when the fact of the matter, when the attention and focus of the matter, ought to be on you, on your lifting technique instead of the bar.

I will put up another video, this time with a short (5" bar) weighing 12.5kg, the cheapest I could find/made in China bought on EBay. Again I did that on purpose to prove a point. I will load it up with a set of good quality 15kg bumper weight disks on each sleeve, and see if I can manage 20 reps this time with 2.5kg more than I had on that rusty old boy. I want to be able to go faster than before, performing 20 reps in 30 seconds this time round. All this stuff is just for fun, and going onto 53, this type of explosive lifting helps me or reminds me that I'm still very much alive and not just living Sir.



Pancake' said:


> In for this Fadi, will be following. :thumbup1:
> 
> Very kind deed for you to pursue. you took me by surprise, how fast, you through the bar up, very impressive stuff.
> 
> ...


 Hahaha yeh, I've always had a "stache" since I was about 15 or 16 I think.

Thank you for your kind words mate, I appreciate them.

Acceleration of a lifting bar is the "drug" that calms my nerves and puts me in heaven. You need to have the passion for that feeling, you need to crave it, and once you have these type of emotions, your physical being would not be able to remain still, but instead explode in order to please the emotional side of you. So it's not all about learning some dry technique, a technique that is lifeless no, rather it's about allowing the speed of the bar/the actual movement you're doing, satisfy and quench the thirst your passion is craving so much for. In a nutshell, and in a word that would ultimately describe what it is that is happening between the lifter and the bar, that word is: relationship.

As I've said, weightlifters are a crazy bunch when it comes to weights and bars etc, who else kisses a weight! As a side note, did you know that being an Olympic weightlifter is to believe that the squat is an isolation exercise..., crazy huh! Maybe not so crazy when you compare a squat with a snatch and a clean and jerk, where your whole body is involved during those two lifts.

I just need now, for my joints to keep up with the constant "load" over time. Stronger for longer is where it's at ...

Thanks to everyone who's shown some interest in this thread, I very much appreciate your involvement and support on this journey of mine (and hopefully yours too).

Cheers.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Good afternoon Fadi,

I was reading your latest and I had to laugh when you said you kissed the weights and who else did that...wellllllllll.........I'm afraid to say that I do hug my plates sometimes, yes! true. In fact this morning I was doing a delt workout and all supersets. my last set was so tiring I didn't think I could do the last bit which was plate front raises. I actually stood and hugged the plate whilst talking myself into it. One of the guys in there asked me if I was ok, :lol:

I pat the plates when I'm doing deads when I get to the heavier ones, not entirely sure patting a plate does anything but there you go, kisses, hugs, pats, whatever works right?

On a final note, you look very nice in your picture. (not perving or being funny or rude by the way. It's a genuine comment).

Wishing you well for the day. [Redacted]


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

Flubs said:


> Good afternoon Fadi,
> 
> I was reading your latest and I had to laugh when you said you kissed the weights and who else did that...wellllllllll.........I'm afraid to say that I do hug my plates sometimes, yes! true. In fact this morning I was doing a delt workout and all supersets. my last set was so tiring I didn't think I could do the last bit which was plate front raises. I actually stood and hugged the plate whilst talking myself into it. One of the guys in there asked me if I was ok, :lol:
> 
> ...


 Hahaha thank you sister. Perhaps you're a weightlifter deep down, one in disguise huh :lol: !

Look Flubs, at the end the day we're a bubble of emotions, all of us, no matter the "tough" exteriors some of us like to put on and pretend we don't "bleed"! Each and every one of us has that kid inside of them, it's only that some of us allows it to be revealed more, whilst others choose to hide it more and/or only reveal it to a certain few loved ones. But have it we all do and that's a fact!

Go ahead, hug pat kiss and even talk to your bars and weights, you'd be amazed with what and how this positive mental reinforcement (of being one with the other) affects our lifting ability, and how it helps us move forward during our training. Like I said, (for me), and perhaps others on here (though they may not wish to admit it), it's about having a partnership a relationship with this inanimate objects that truly come to live when we choose to interact with them. I mean come on sister, how can anyone not fall for these two yellow beauties below, aren't they just gorgeous waiting to be lifted!









In case some are thinking heck, the man has gone crazy! Rest assured, I've always been crazy about weights and lifting, as that's been my oxygen supply since 1980.


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Excellent @Fadi. You are a top man and I will be following your journey. Hell of a target to reach but I'm positive you will succeed.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

I look forward to seeing you dominate this challenge @Fadi


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

boutye911 said:


> Excellent @Fadi. You are a top man and I will be following your journey. Hell of a target to reach but I'm positive you will succeed.


 Your words ensure my confidence "tank" is always topped up to the brim. So appreciative of this wonderful gesture coming from you Sir, thank you so much.



Jakemaguire said:


> I look forward to seeing you dominate this challenge @Fadi


 I will either dominate it or it will dominate me. Only true Champions like you understand the deeper meaning of these words. Thank you so much Jake, and I'm going to need you for one or so hour of judging me next year should I make it to Britain. My faith in UK-M's expert lifters like you is very solid and strong, and I won't (or don't) wish for my lifting performance to be judged by anyone else but rock solid members like you on this top forum.

The icing on the cake for me would be to meet you in person Sir, something I very much look forward to Jake.


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

I am so glad you writing this journey it is pure inspiration.

Your positive attitude will ensure you will succeed in what you wish to achieve.

We will all be here along this journey to support and offer words on encouragement.


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

Eddias said:


> I am so glad you writing this journey it is pure inspiration.
> 
> Your positive attitude will ensure you will succeed in what you wish to achieve.
> 
> We will all be here along this journey to support and offer words on encouragement.


 Thank you brother Eddias, your words of encouragement mean the world to me Sir.

I get asked if I see a glass half empty or half full. I ask, where is empty, show me it! At 78% nitrogen, 21% oxygen, and 1% made up of other gases, what you see as empty is hardly empty at all, wouldn't you agree! There is sight and then there is insight; always look beyond the obvious and you may discover a world of treasure awaiting you.










So even when there's a "negative", I see its balancing act between the "other", for in my world, there can never be a positive *vs* a negative. I do not see a war playing out between the opposites but complementing attributes instead. It's about striking a balance, creating harmony between the two sides within my own self and all else outside of myself that is at the core of having a positive and winning attitude.

People looking at the above may see an ocean of black and an ocean of white, yet at times seem to miss the small inclusion of the *other* in one another, the absence of absolutism is there for all to see. So if I was to bring this particular aspect of the above closer to home, we see a healthy woman who's body produces a small amount (a balancing amount) of testosterone, whilst a healthy man's body producing a small amount of estrogen. This is the vital "other"/the small black dot couching itself in amongst the ocean of white, and vice versa.

I know my journey towards the million pound won't be without its bumps and hurdles, however knowing and accepting this fact, makes the whole affair more realistic and balanced for me; just the way I like it.

Thanks again my friend.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

@Fadi, I see a bit of a taoist influence in your thinking, something we both share. Is a shame my friend and our former mod @hackskii no longer posts here as I know he'd love talking to you and would support this journal.

Speaking of which, what an awesome challenge you've set yourself. I love the cause you are supporting, and I love the ambition of the challenge itself.

On first read I thought' "this challenge is mighty, but is it even possible?", but on doing some calculations I can see how it could be - provided you can reach the conditioning level required of course. No easy feat for sure.

If my math is right, you are aiming for an average of just slightly under 139lbs lifted every six seconds. So if you perform your reps with a three second cadence start to finish, and lift 140lbs per rep, then you are giving yourself three seconds out of every six to rest, as averaged over the entire twelve hours.

Of course using greater load gives more relative rest time, so then it boils down to going heavy and risking fatigue vs going lighter but with less rest time.

However, if you then set up your twelve hours to perform some intense blocks of lifting faster than this 3 second average, then separated by measured blocks of time dedicated to rest, taking on fluids and fuel, bathroom breaks etc, then I could see how this could work.

To my mind that seems the way to go, but what are your thoughts on strategy to make it work?


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Speechless!


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

dtlv said:


> @Fadi, I see a bit of a taoist influence in your thinking, something we both share. Is a shame my friend and our former mod @hackskii no longer posts here as I know he'd love talking to you and would support this journal.


 It isn't so much about Taoism as such dtlv, but rather the ability, the will, and the benefit to accept a good irrespective of its origin, be that a philosophy, a religion, or from another man's thoughts and experiences. Wherever there is good, I believe it'd be to our benefit to embrace it, without having the need and/or obligation to accept its source and/or its blueprint in its entirety.



dtlv said:


> On first read I thought' "this challenge is mighty, but is it even possible?",


 I asked the same question. I debated that question with the chatter box that resides inside of my head too. I first questioned whether members here would laugh at the "ease" of the challenge. So I had to recalculate to ensure that the 1 million was indeed challenging. Then I had to place myself, my idea, my ability and effort, all these up against reality itself, a reality that has time itself on its side. Did I have the time or didn't I, to carry out this challenge?

I did not feel good seeing another man on YouTube performing (I think) 1.3 million pound in a time of 24 hours. His only exercise was the back squat. And his judges? The Guinness World Records judges. So why didn't I feel good about what I was watching? Because the man was performing what looked to me something resembling a 1/4 squat or maybe a bit less than a quarter. Hence I've made it known from the start, that my judges (if I make it to Britain),would need to be from amongst the best we have right here on UK-M. People who not only know a proper lift when they see one, but people who are also top lifters in their own right.



dtlv said:


> If my math is right, you are aiming for an average of just slightly under 139lbs lifted every six seconds. So if you perform your reps with a three second cadence start to finish, and lift 140lbs per rep, then you are giving yourself three seconds out of every six to rest, as averaged over the entire twelve hours.


 At this moment in time (for starters), my average weight lifted would be 50kg/110lbs. Some exercises would have me perform reps in 1 second, and some would need less than 1 second to perform. I have four of those exercises listed amongst the total of 10. I shall upload a video either Sunday or Monday, demonstrating as well as explaining how this whole challenge would pan out. That is not to say that I do not need to get both stronger as well as fitter for the whole thing to run smoothly though!



dtlv said:


> Of course using greater load gives more relative rest time, so then it boils down to going heavy and risking fatigue vs going lighter but with less rest time.


 That was the first thing I thought about dtlv. I can not risk a localised muscle pump/metabolic stress, and forget going heavy, as that would really demand extra rest time due to fatiguing the CNS and/or PNS or both. I could have made it easy on myself by cheating/using machines, especially the cable type, but that would be exactly that, cheating, not to mention hypocrisy (after sharing my opinion re the 1/4 squat man). I do however expect to get stronger, much stronger in fact in one certain exercise I can afford to go heavy in (because of my ability to recover well), and this exercise is the barbell shrugs. I can see myself reaching 100kg/220lbs here for reps, which would play a big role within the critical aspect of time management, an aspect that is at the heart of the matter for sure.



dtlv said:


> However, if you then set up your twelve hours to perform some intense blocks of lifting faster than this 3 second average, then separated by measured blocks of time dedicated to rest, taking on fluids and fuel, bathroom breaks etc, then I could see how this could work.


 I'd appreciate your feedback here please dtlv.

*1.* Breaks was not something I was thinking about at all, as that would defeat the purpose of the 12 hour mark. I mean breaks out of need yes, but not out of want. I would need to go to the bathroom at some stage, here the clock would have to stop for few minutes. Like I said in the OP, I am a hard bastard on myself, so whatever I'll be doing here, would be the standards I'm setting up for anyone who wishes to come after me and break this 1 million lb. record (and all for a good cause).

*2. *I don't think I'd want breaks for eating or drinking something as that can be done in seconds, as my food would be a date here and there for the best digestible and immediate fuel supply, that would help in preserving/or minimising the loss of my glycogen stores throughout the day. Sipping on water or some electrolyte drink would do just fine as I walk from one exercise to the next.

*3.* I am allowing myself 10 minutes for each round, with 6 rounds done per hour.

*4.* Due to those 4 lifts I have included amongst the 10, I would be able/or should be able to be ahead in time (your thoughts are very much welcome on this and the other points I've raised so far).

Dtlv, would you mind clarifying for me that last comment you've made above please, I need to fully get your meaning here as I feel it's critical. Thanks for that mate.



dtlv said:


> To my mind that seems the way to go, but what are your thoughts on strategy to make it work?


 I think you and I are on the same page with that last comment you've made, the one I asked for some clarification on if you wouldn't mind Sir..., the one below:



dtlv said:


> However, if you then set up your twelve hours to perform some intense blocks of lifting faster than this 3 second average, then separated by measured blocks of time dedicated to rest, taking on fluids and fuel, bathroom breaks etc, then I could see how this could work.


 I'll put up the way I'll be performing all my 10 lifts, including the explosive ones, then yo can see ,or perhaps even time me with a stop watch how long that one rep takes me to complete (I might do the full set to make it easier to time it). BTW, my reps (initially) would be 13 per set, with an average of 50kg/exercise, would equal a total of 6500kg/round. Like I said, I've allowed my self 10 minutes/rounds, but I should have it completed before that.

Thank you very much for your much respected contribution here so far Sir, I appreciate it (and need it) much more than you think.



superdrol said:


> Speechless!


 I wouldn't like to read anything into "Speechless !  ", so I'm politely asking, what do you mean by it? I honestly don't mind if you think I'm being foolish, or even stupid (if that's what you're thinking [I don't really know]), but I can assure you mate; I very much value and respect your opinion as one hell of a member here on UK-M, so please feel free to say it the way you see it, and be explicit about it, as "Speechless" is not something I quite understand, and I'm being very honest with you here mate.

Cheers.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Good luck with this Fadi.

A spectacular challenge, and one worthy of the name.

I have every confidence that you will achieve your goal, and look forward to you visiting the UK.


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Good luck with this Fadi.
> 
> A spectacular challenge, and one worthy of the name.
> 
> I have every confidence that you will achieve your goal, and look forward to you visiting the UK.


 Thank you so much for these kind words Sir, as I'd love nothing more than to meet up in person with a true gentleman such as yourself.

The camaraderie I've received (and still receiving) from UK-M is nothing short of phenomenal, and it's not something I take for granted, not for one moment, making me eagerly anticipating visiting your great country and strong passionate people.

Thank you again brother.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

@Fadi I just couldn't think of any way do do justice to what your attempting, the reasons your doing it or the effort you'll be putting in! That's what I meant by speechless 

when it comes round to donations I'll certainly chuck some in for a good cause as a reward for your efforts! :thumbup1:

Youll smash it sir!!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Fadi, thanks for explaining your strategy and approach to this - you make a lot of sense. I agree fully that the very last thing you want is either to burn out your CNS by going too heavy, or to develop too much localized metabolic stress... finding the middle path is going to be key, and that's where your expert knowledge, and awareness of your own capacity and responses will see you to the finish line. I am totally certain you will nail this. I'm very much looking forward to your video explaining things further.



> However, if you then set up your twelve hours to perform some intense blocks of lifting faster than this 3 second average, then separated by measured blocks of time dedicated to rest, taking on fluids and fuel, bathroom breaks etc, then I could see how this could work.


 With the comment above I didn't word it very well (moderating at 2am after a long day and I often don't type things out very clearly!), but I was speculating an approach that you may, or may not want to take entirely based upon your own strategy, where you might decide to alternate periods of 'speed lifting' with intentional periods of rest/no lifting for recovery. Your comments about how you intend to approach things though explain your strategy really well, and I think you know exactly how best to approach things in the way that will work for you.

I have faith in the Fadi!

Lastly I totally get your frustration at watching those 1/4 rep squats. I remember watching a clip of the 'most pullups in a minute' world record, where the athlete was just barely getting high enough so that he could only make his chin get level with the bar by tilting his head so far back that it looked like he was going to injure his neck.

To me, a proper pullup or chinup is only a complete rep if the chin passes the bar, and the bar touches or becomes level with the shoulders, so to me the video showed a world record of 'zero reps', which actually means I myself am actually equaling the world record right now by simply sitting in my chair not doing any pullups at all and typing on a forum!


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

superdrol said:


> @Fadi I just couldn't think of any way do do justice to what your attempting, the reasons your doing it or the effort you'll be putting in! That's what I meant by speechless
> 
> when it comes round to donations I'll certainly chuck some in for a good cause as a reward for your efforts! :thumbup1:
> 
> Youll smash it sir!!


 Oh man, you're a Gem, as I was expecting the worst, and would have gladly taken it on the chin because (like I said), I do value and highly respect your opinion and the effort you yourself put in on this forum.

As for the donation, that would have to wait until I visit the UK and lift for some of the children there.

As for my reward, that would be to simply put a smile on a child's face (anyone's child irrespective of background). Children have it hard as it is when they have an illness, but all becomes harder when they have to leave home and sleep under a foreign environment that is the hospital's, away from mum and dad, away from family and school friends, away from normality. If you think lifting 1,000, 000 lb. is tough, perhaps so, but it pales into insignificance when compared and measured against the toughness these kids display despite being put under pressure, a pressure they never asked for. By putting a smile on their face and having them (for just a moment), forget the ordeal they're going through, that Sir, that to me..., is where and when my reward truly shines and lives.

Below left in that child's smile is what it's all about, and below right is my very own cheeky Sumayah, who'll be 5 in 5 months' time.















In case you (or anyone else on UK-M) thinks for a moment that I'm doing all this on my own/all by myself, I ask you to please think again and reflect a bit on that if you don't mind. For each and everyone of you who is participating in this thread, with your words of encouragement and support, is fully playing their part and participation in this whole meaningful event. This can never and will never be a one man's task, never..., it's all of us as one entity that falls under the umbrella we call the UK-M Team, period!


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

If you want a just giving page sorting or a PayPal adress for donations setting up for the guys from here I don't mind doing some admin, I'm sure I'm not alone in saying I don't mind chipping in and sending you some funds from here via PayPal or whatever!


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

This looks humanely impossible but I hope you succeed and if you do we will know you are superhuman :thumb


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

Managed to beat last week's 19 reps/30 seconds, however I wasn't feeling good at all tonight due to some fish sauce the girls added to my food. Tasted great but obviously didn't agree with me, causing me to feel sleepy all day/not even coffee would help. However I did the video anyway as that's what I said I'd do. Last week I gave myself a score of 6/10, this time I'll go 5/10, as I really felt all over the place during lifting. I managed 21 reps in 30 seconds, though I went to about 36 seconds of total lifting time, with 22 reps over all.

You're looking at the cheapest bar money can buy, and I must admit, it wasn't great (and I wasn't much better either  !).

Thank you so much for watching.








superdrol said:


> If you want a just giving page sorting or a PayPal adress for donations setting up for the guys from here I don't mind doing some admin, I'm sure I'm not alone in saying I don't mind chipping in and sending you some funds from here via PayPal or whatever!


 Thank you so much Sir, you're very good to me. I will keep you offer in mind and will let you know of what we'll do, after I consult with the people here in Oz who are dealing with the money side of things.

Cheers.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

I am concerned about your health during this event Fadi. I don't doubt your mental ability and endurance to do this and even perhaps your muscular endurance but the stress on the blood and heart must be almost to the extremes


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

jake87 said:


> I am concerned about your health during this event Fadi. I don't doubt your mental ability and endurance to do this and even perhaps your muscular endurance but the stress on the blood and heart must be almost to the extremes


 I graciously take your concern on board brother Jake, I take it in and I think about it. Others have also expressed their concerns for my wellbeing Sir, so you're in very good company with the people who care.

I promise you that I will not compromise or jeopardise my health in any way. I'm extremely in fine tune with my body physically, and have been for many years. However I'm not perfect, and being human I, ike others, need to be reminded now and then of the bigger picture in life and that we (no matter who we are really), can never be too careful.

Your words will not go unoticed, that I promise you Jake!

Respect.


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

Fadi said:


> Managed to beat last week's 19 reps/30 seconds, however I wasn't feeling good at all tonight due to some fish sauce the girls added to my food. Tasted great but obviously didn't agree with me, causing me to feel sleepy all day/not even coffee would help. However I did the video anyway as that's what I said I'd do. Last week I gave myself a score of 6/10, this time I'll go 5/10, as I really felt all over the place during lifting. I managed 21 reps in 30 seconds, though I went to about 36 seconds of total lifting time, with 22 reps over all.
> 
> You're looking at the cheapest bar money can buy, and I must admit, it wasn't great (and I wasn't much better either  !).
> 
> ...


 Ive probably watched this video 5 times already fadi, i find this impressive already . If this is 5/10 i cant wait for 10/10


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Nice work @Fadi


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

*Totally destroyed physically by my own lack of fitness and strength ability, to beat the weight and time element of this exercise I've set for myself.*

I won't bore you with all the intricate details, as this whole process is very much in its experimental phase right now (as I'm finding out for myself).

*Monday 5th Feb 2018: WORKOUT #1 = 5720KG in 9:17 *

Last night was round one if you will, and I was shown who's boss by a formidable team that was made up of both the time and the weight factor. So they smashed me; threw me to the ground gasping for both air and energy (so to speak). Down yes, but not out!

I learn a hell of a lot when I get beaten up like that, because it's not the first time, and I know that within 3 or 4 workouts, I'll be ruling the post. Like I've said, I won't bore you with minute details except to say this: I set out to lift 6320kg in under 10 minutes, and I managed 5720kg in 9:17. So based on those numbers, I got 90% of what I set out to achieve yes? Hell no, those numbers in no way do justice to the (horrible) way I felt during this very first round! Furthermore, my whole approach was completely wrong. My mindset was (unfortunately) stuck in a mode that has absolutely nothing to do with this type of lifting and what I needed to see it through. My approach was that of someone going to smash it in some type of weight lifting circuit, with total disregard to my breathing level; my blood lactate level, and all the parameters that I needed on my side to see me through to the other side of the river.

*Maintaining a sustainable pace.*

Lesson learnt; I need to get super fit, by (gradually and steadily) pushing up my blood lactate threshold through some consistent training, and at times, pushing through some pain barriers (as I did last night), in order for my body to make some new adaptation to the demands I'm placing it, and will be placing it under, in weeks and months to come.

The stage is set for Thursday, and my second round battle with those two mongrels; time and weights. I'm definitely looking for some improvement here on what I've managed last night.

Cheers.


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

An epic challenge for sure. Good luck.


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

*Thursday 8th Feb 2018: WORKOUT #2 = 6,320kg in 12:30 *

Won the weight lost the time. But that's OK, as it's getting me to think much deeper about different ways of tackling the beast. It would take a hundred defeat before I say enough is enough, so we're still warming up to the task here.

Today, I made a conscious effort to pace myself, but still, I was defeated by none other than my own lack of fitness to defeat time. It made me more determined than ever to find a solution to what I'm experiencing right now. Naturally, I would have to capitalise on my strengths and minimise on my weakness in order to get both weight and time on my side. I genuinely want to befriend these two giants and work with them and never against them. Right now they're both working over time doing their best in teaching me few (very deep) lessons about myself and how the three of us can genuinely come to some sort of compromise, where we all win.

Here's what I did this afternoon (upon waking up) ..., work nightshift long hours.




Squats....................................................................................50kg x25 = 1250kg



Behind neck push press..................................................40kg x12 = 480kg



Clean deadlift.....................................................................65kg x12 = 780kg



Incline d/bell bench press x2 d/bells.........................20kg x10 = 400kg



Snatch deadlift...................................................................55kg x12 = 660kg



Bent over b/bell rows......................................................45kg x15 = 675kg



EZ bar close grip bench press.......................................30kg x11 = 330kg



Behind neck power jerk..................................................40kg x12 = 480kg



B/bell shrugs.......................................................................70kg x18 = 1260kg


Total = 6,320kg/round

I thought of few alternative to the above as I was driving to work this afternoon. About 10 minutes ago it hit me; I ought to use my favourite system of training, my very own CMF-100, the one I mentioned here as I was having one hell of a discussion with some of UK-M's giant members.

@dtlv's final post in that thread (which I read and re read about 5x in the past hour), made so much logic and scientific sense, that I cannot but pay tribute to the man by saying thank you again Sir. so much effort was put into your post, and if I had my way, I'd have it as a sticky in a blink of an eye, but it's not my call to do so. If any of you are wondering what is it that I'm talking about..., it's this discussion right here, started by none other than another heavyweight on this forum; brother @I'mNotAPervert!:

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/305962-3-minute-rests-vs-density-training/?tab=comments&do=embed&comment=5793930&embedComment=5793930&embedDo=findComment#comment-5793930

Talk about density training..., I don't think you can get any more dense than what I'm aiming to squeeze in here. Granted, it's not entirely the same, and even my CMF-100 would have to be modified to suite the situation, i.e. kept in check that I'm no longer after smashing the muscle in my very first set, and finishing it off with the rest of whatever is remaining out of the 100 reps total. That's precisely where @dtlv 's deep post comes into its very own. In a way, I've got to use the information back to front so as to suite my own scenario here.

I won't bore you with what I have in my head right now, but I'm very excited about this new approach I'll be applying towards this whole exercise.

*Bit of philosophising from me* 

I think that some of you here, thought it best not to get involved within this thread of mine, most probably thinking, "what a dreamer" or "are you dreaming mate?", or thoughts along those lines. Perhaps some are waiting to see failure in action, and think to themselves, "hey man, we told you so..., it can't be done buddy". Yet others on here, have been most generous and gracious with their comments and words of encouragements, and I sincerely and deeply thank you for giving me some of your precious time to share some of your thoughts with me.

So to the ones who think I'm bit of a dreamer, I say you're wrong..., about the "bit" bit  ! I'm not just a bit of a dreamer, I'm a full on dreamer. If you don't dream, you don't realise, and sometimes your realisation is of success, and sometimes it's of failure, but one thing for certain, you *will* come to realise something! I'm not and have never been afraid of failure and /or adversities, but let's just stick with failure for a moment. I can try and fail, or I can live in the world of "what could have been *if*?" The world I have chosen for myself is devoid of the word "if". As I've said right here in the beginning of 2018:

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/307679-what-is-strength/?tab=comments&do=embed&comment=5828023&embedComment=5828023&embedDo=findComment#comment-5828023

The world of "ifs" is the world of excuses. No thank you, I could do without. This world of ours has way too many people blaming the "other" and using that to substantiate their claim that is built upon "ifs". I'm certain it could do without one more added to that list.

*What am I going to do now?*

OK, so enough with my philosophy, enough with words, what am I going to do about befriending the mighty team of Time and Weight? Well, I've recalculated yet again, and I will be acting on my new ideas on Monday.

*Will I be giving up if ...? *

Well, since I'm in full control of the "if", and since I'm also a full on realist, I am giving myself the whole of 2018 to dominate the situation. If after all this time; if after getting super fit, if after getting stronger, reality hits me in the face and says hey man, this task is simply beyond you for reasons one two and three (some incredibly legitimate reasons and not silly excuses), then and only then would I say fair enough, I've given it my all, and my all was simply not good enough for that particular challenge, then I'll stop and move on to some other challenge. Until such a time though, my name has become Resilient.

"The strongest oak of the forest is not the one that is protected from the storm and hidden from the sun. It's the one that stands in the open where it is compelled to struggle for its existence against the winds and rains and the scorching sun."

Cheers.


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

I am enjoying this journal so much already, its so good to be part of this journey with your highs and the lows, I am sure we are all here to support, offer encouragement and with the more experience lifters offer solid advice to help you achieve this goal.

Keep at it Fadi, I have confidence that you will dominate the time/weight aspect with careful thought process and planning.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Good morning Fadi,

I hope today finds you well. I believe that although some tasks may not be achieved for various reasons, we learn something from that and take if forward in our lives. I have thrown myself into many situations, regardless of whether I think I can achieve them. Even when I haven't achieved my end goal I have walked away learning something about myself, the people around me and the world. Some lessons have been life changing and others not so much, but...a lesson never the less.

In my opinion it's easier to fall down on the negative side rather than the positive, so when "people" say "you've failed" or "not a chance" you can either return by thinking "but I learned something" or you can take that learning and try again, or you can re-think and get to the end goal from a different angle. I think some of it depends on an individuals make up.

I am enjoying reading your journal and if moral support could travel the airways (and who is to say they can't?)...then you have mine.

Wishing you well. [Redacted]. Not a heavyweight on UKM...lol! but hummmmmm.....a bit of a heavy weight in real life...ha ha...


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

Flubs said:


> Good morning Fadi,
> 
> I hope today finds you well. I believe that although some tasks may not be achieved for various reasons, we learn something from that and take if forward in our lives. I have thrown myself into many situations, regardless of whether I think I can achieve them. Even when I haven't achieved my end goal I have walked away learning something about myself, the people around me and the world. Some lessons have been life changing and others not so much, but...a lesson never the less.
> 
> ...


 Ah you're sweet and gorgeous in one. I've seen you and know how you look, but it's what you're carrying on the inside that really excites me about you beautiful lady. And I meant no disrespect by the term "heavyweight" when applied to some and not to others, as my real genuine thinking (if you knew me in person), is that each and everyone of us has something to offer, irrespective of who that person is, we've got something special, all of us have. By the way, I'm the same person on the forum as I am in real life, as I (personally) don't see a need for a separation of character, but I only speak for myself here lovely woman.

Thank you for your post, I really enjoyed reading it.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Fadi said:


> By the way, I'm the same person on the forum as I am in real life, as I (personally) don't see a need for a separation of character, but I only speak for myself here.
> 
> Thank you for your post, I really enjoyed reading it.


 Thank you Fadi, you have a generous spirit. I agree, no point in being different, it's a waste of energy.

Wishing you well.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

One of the things I love most when reaching out of my little bubble into the world is encountering people who think about things a little differently. Without these people throughout history we would simply not be where we are today. It's the dreamers and 'different thinkers' who innovate, who inspire, and who remind us to question the status quo and not be satisfied with, or lulled into passively accepting, things that aren't right.

Always stay a dreamer, @Fadi, and keep sharing your thoughts and ideas. As much as I love this challenge in of itself, I'm equally fascinated by the evolving thought process and approach that lies behind it. I'll be watching all the way.

Btw, the post of mine that you referenced was in large part inspired by a conversation I had a year or so ago with a gentleman by the name of Chris Beardsley of Strength & Conditioning Research. I must give credit to him for inspiring my own thought process on that topic. You may be interested in his site if you aren't already familiar with it - https://www.strengthandconditioningresearch.com/


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

dtlv said:


> One of the things I love most when reaching out of my little bubble into the world is encountering people who think about things a little differently. Without these people throughout history we would simply not be where we are today. It's the dreamers and 'different thinkers' who innovate, who inspire, and who remind us to question the status quo and not be satisfied with, or lulled into passively accepting, things that aren't right.
> 
> Always stay a dreamer, @Fadi, and keep sharing your thoughts and ideas. As much as I love this challenge in of itself, I'm equally fascinated by the evolving thought process and approach that lies behind it. I'll be watching all the way.
> 
> Btw, the post of mine that you referenced was in large part inspired by a conversation I had a year or so ago with a gentleman by the name of Chris Beardsley of Strength & Conditioning Research. I must give credit to him for inspiring my own thought process on that topic. You may be interested in his site if you aren't already familiar with it - https://www.strengthandconditioningresearch.com/


 Thank you so much for your thoughtful words of encouragements my dear friend. Thank you also for the link to Chris Beardsley of Strength & Conditioning Research, as I was not familiar with him at all, however these are truly my kind of no-nonsense informative bases.

Again, thank you so much for all that you say and do around UK-M, for it's members like you that set the standards way up high, turning such forums into a formidable source of on the spot//accessible wealth of information for one and all.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Didnt Even see this, but best of luck @Fadi, its an insane feat


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

UK-M, Time and his mate Weights have been *OWNED* this evening!

Let me tell you about it...

*Monday 12th Feb 2018: WORKOUT #3 = 6,324kg in 5:00 minutes *

1. Squats....................................... 55kg x12 = 660kg

2. Deads........................................ 65kg x8 = 520kg

3. Chest......................................... 30kg x15 = 450kg

4. Rows...........................................47kg x16 = 752kg

5. Shrugs........................................65kg x16 =1040kg

6. Squats........................................55kg x12 = 660kg

7. Chest..........................................30kg x15 = 450kg

8. Rows...........................................47kg x16 = 752kg

9. Shrugs........................................65kg x16 = 1040kg

Total = 6,324kg

Total reps = 126

Time = 5 min

Time average/rep = 2:38 seconds.

Feeling upon completion: DEAD!

Most of yesterday Sunday was spent befriending a paper and a pen..., and a calculator. The past two workouts have left me no choice but to recalculate by reevaluating the past and the present. I never once thought that I'd be working on my periodisation all the way down to the last second and last rep, literally speaking. I was rejoicing every time I saved (removed/subtracted ) one rep from the routine, because it meant an additional gain in about 3 seconds or so of rest time added.

Again, I won't bore you with the way I did my calculations, but it suffices to say that although I managed to complete the whole routine in a an astonishingly surprising and very much unexpected time for me, I know for a fact that the way I felt afterwards with 5 minutes to spare (to use as resting time before a second round when that comes), the fact of the matter is and was, that I felt I needed 5 hours instead of 5 minutes to recover from the (huffing and puffing) way I was feeling.

The good news here is that I now have something to work with, something to genuinely improve upon. The way I'd improve is (obviously) by getting fitter for the task at hand, and stronger, so as to add weight and subtract reps, all awhile aiming at increasing the seconds of rest time I have accumulating at the completion of each round.

Based on my calculations, allowing myself approximately 3.5 to 4 seconds for each rep, i.e. 126 x 3.5 = 441 seconds, or 126 reps x 4 sec = 504 seconds, leaving me with an average of 2 minutes and 8 seconds of rest time between rounds. I can't believe I'm even writing this now..., reps and seconds!

*Reality speaks louder than any calculation made*

So although I was busy calculating all the way down to the rep and second, in reality (when push comes to shove), it's all going to depend on my own level of fitness at the time, and as things stand right at this moment, my fitness needs to get on the bus quick smart!

*What is my immediate plan to get fitter and stronger? *

To pay *hell* more than few visits, and that's no joke! What do I mean by that? Enter CMF -100 training. CMF stands for Cumulative muscle fatigue, except here I won't be utilisng the whole method, but only including the very first phase of the 100 reps, These are done on the very first set, where I perform as many reps as is humanly possible, except this time I'm taking it further, a hell of a lot further..., to hell and back further, where the feeling of nausea/head-spin and vomiting are knocking on my fitness door.

Dr Brad Schoenfeld has a slightly different name for this hellish feeling, he calls it MRT, which stands for Metabolic resistance Training.

*Lactate threshold*

So basically the aim here is to increase my lactate threshold, the point at which lactic acid rapidly begins to accumulate in my muscles. Lactic acid build-up can interfere with muscle contraction (no kidding!), reducing the number of reps being performed. Training by taking the first set to hell and back (performing as many reps as possible and then some!), would help me to counteract the lactic acid's negative effects by improving my ability to *buffer* lactic acid and shuttle it out of the muscle tissue.

*Brilliant side-effects I wasn't looking for*

Let's just say that I'm already realising/experiencing a great boost when it comes to my endocrine system and all that it positively has on offer. Muscle growth as well as cardio-respiratory efficiency will increase greatly. All the factors I have not sought-after will be arriving, and some have already made their presence felt. In one single week and two workouts, my bodyweight increased from 75.5kg (last Monday), to 77.5kg today, with a *re*gain of 1.5" on my legs. I say regain instead of gain because I believe in muscle memory. My legs have been at 28" with striations before, so* re*-gaining size here comes without much difficulty for me..., not that I'm seeking any size, as I've had had enough with difficulties wearing trousers before, so I welcome strength, preferably without the accompanying mass.

*Plans ahead*

My immediate plan is to now train on Mondays and Fridays instead of Mondays and Thursdays, and have Wednesday as the day when I would perform just one exercise, but done in a way ..., by taking it all the way. This Wednesday would be squats. I'll place the weight I'm currently lifting (as I've posted above), but this time instead of stopping at 12 reps, I'll aim for 50 reps, until I see and taste hell (feel ill basically with lactic acid), then return to the land of the living. I'll follow that up the following Wednesday with the deadlifts. I think if you want extra-ordinary results, you may need to apply some extra-ordinary effort to get it, as there's nothing free in life.

Of course it goes without saying that the goal is not to merely get fitter, but stronger too. Why stronger? Because additional weight onto the bar means less repetitions would need to be performed, and less repetitions leads to more seconds spared and added to the recovery times between rounds. That is why it is so very critical that I improve on both fronts, strength as well as fitness level. To achieve this, I need to go through (my now dear friend) Time himself, for only through him coupled with patience and perseverance , would I be able to cross and tame this wild river ahead of me.

*Final thought for tonight*

I was walking up the road tonight, when suddenly and out of nowhere Excuses jumps in front of me and shouts, hey man, where're you heading?! I said up the road why? He said mind if a tag along with ya? I said look man, we can stay and talk right here, or we can go backwards, but as far as going forward, you and I can never co-exist..., you dig bud!

UK-M, I thank you for being here in this very physically trying time for me. Now that I've got my routine sorted out, I seriously need to get a crack on improving my fitness and strength level in order to meet the challenging rounds ahead.

Respect.


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Fadi said:


> I was walking up the road tonight, when suddenly and out of nowhere Excuses jumps in front of me and shouts, hey man, where're you heading? I said up the road why? He said mind if a tag along with ya? I said look man, we can stay and talk right here, or we can go backwards, but as far as going forward, you and I can never co-exist..., you dig bud!


 I love this quote and as long as you do not mind will be using it.

Again inspirational reading, glad you are moving in the right direction.

All the best to you Fadi, This journal inspires me ready for my own week of lifting


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Pheweeeeeeeeeee.....that was a long read. 

Good morning Fadi. You have been busy. I worked my legs and glutes this morning and after reading your post I think mayyyyybe I should have applied myself a little more than I actually did :lol:

However, I am inspired for tomorrow morning so I thank you. Here is a flower I grew. To cheer you on your road with no excuses for company.....









A little baby bee went in there looking for somewhere to sleep. I couldn't resist taking a pic. Is there a moral to this pic? Not really....but.......if you get so tired you need a break from your lifting? I can recommend a jasmine flower.... 

wishing you well.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

50 squat reps ? I wanna cry thinking about it 

my best wishes to you Fadi , its such an interesting and inspiring read as always

x


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

Wow fadi, great to see improvements already but im not surprised with the fine details and effort you go to hit these levels.


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

*Wednesday 14th Feb 2018*

*Squats: *55kg x30

Was aiming for 50 reps, got 30 (I'll take that for now but look forward to some improvement in the future). My breathing became laboured and my tarps were on fire from the bar resting on them; still recovering from Monday. My work shirts have already become tighter around the neck traps delts area, without trying to add mass. This is my body adapting to the challenge, though it's still very early days yet. I do respond very quickly to whatever it is that I'm physically doing. Also, I'm getting hot quicker, irrespective whether it's a hot day (like today) or not. I realise it's very cold in Britain, as I've tasted bit of that freezing temperatures whilst high up in the mountains in Lebanon back in January, where it was snowing there.

Just quickly recapping what is going on with the time factor as it relates to what I'm calling a "round". There are 60 minutes in one hour, so I've divided these into 6 rounds of 10 minutes each. My aim is to complete each round under 10 minutes in order to have a rest/a breather before going into the second round and so forth. So even though I had 5 (actual) minutes to spare during last Monday's workout, the real feeling that I was going through at the time (huffing and puffing), demanded/required a lot more than just 5 minutes of rest time. So it's not just about having the time, but it's also important to have sufficient recovery (or to ability to do so) using those few spared minutes between rounds.

Friday coming will be round #4 (of a total of 8 rounds for the month of February).

This month would see me perform 2 rounds each week, a total of 8 rounds per month. In March, I will be increasing that to two rounds each session, increasing the total to 4 rounds each week, with a total of 16 rounds for the month of March..., and on we go with the increases until I am able to complete 6 full rounds in 1 hour. I'm projecting this (6 rounds/hour) month to be July 2018.

This is for you @anna1 because I know you like the sea. You can choose to sit on the rocks for a while, then move onto the beach over to the other side (but when it warms up a bit in Greece OK  ).









And this elegant Jasmine is for you @Flubs. Have a great day and thank you for your support, I appreciate it.









Here's how the set up looked on Monday for those 5 different exercises I did:









Thank you all for your continued support, you've been awesome!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Good morning Fadi, Thank you so much for my Jasmine flower. I really appreciate the time you took to do that in your busy life.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Thank you @Fadi !

Hope you had a lovely time yesterday

beautiful picture makes me look forward to summer even more now 

x


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

I was impressed when I first read of your goal and the cause behind it. I then started to break it down in my head and the reality of task hit me like a brick! Holy crap! How much weight in what period of time?

Let me be absolutely clear, so there can be no room for doubt - I actually believe that if anyone can do this, you can. None the less, it is a mind boggling challenging and I cannot express clearly enough my respect for your bravery .


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

Not sure who is more impressed around here, you with my effort, or me with your incredibly priceless support. Can't thank you enough just for being here and being your honest selves with me. Money can never buy what is taking place around here between like minded people. You are as much involved with this whole event as I am, so never count yourself out or even underestimate your contribution here, no matter how "small" or insignificant you may think it is, because you count just as much as I do if not more.

Thank you UK-M.

*My strategy at work*

Let me tell you what happened today.

I beat last Monday's time by applying the strategy I've set myself, and that is to reduce the reps if and whenever is possible to do so. Reducing the reps even by one single rep on an exercise, and adding weight on another, would see my time decrease by default. Granted my ability needs to match that weight increase, and do it in a manner that would not cause undue stress in a different aspect of my lifting.

*Here's how I did it*

I took 2 reps from the deadlifts, that's 65kg x2 = 130kg, and 1 rep off the incline d/bell bench press, 30kg x1 = 30kg + 130kg = 160kg total. Now that I've got my 160kg, I needed to place them into another exercise I can manage with more efficiency. That exercise was the b/bell shrug. I increased the weight here by 5kg, taking it up from last Monday's 65kg x16 (done for two sets), to 70kg 2x16 done today. So I've basically shifted things around to maximise on my strength, and minimise on (not so much my weakness, as the deadlifts are very manageable but...), they by default, are one hell of an exercise that loves nothing more than to munch on your recovery for breakfast (lunch and dinner too if you let him  ).

I project that soon enough, I may not need to include the deadlifts in at all, we shall wait and see how that would play out. I'm already contemplating the removing of the d/bell inclines and replacing them with the same weight, doing the EZ bar close grip bench press. However I won't be deviating one iota from my earlier decision to strictly using only barbells and/or d/bells, with zero machines of any type in sight, and all weights lifted using their full range of motion (no half or quarter reps here).

*This is how last Monday looked *

*Monday 12th Feb 2018: WORKOUT #3 = 6,324kg in 5:00 minutes *

1. Squats....................................... 55kg x12 = 660kg

2. Deads........................................ 65kg x8 = 520kg

3. Chest......................................... 30kg x15 = 450kg

4. Rows...........................................47kg x16 = 752kg

5. Shrugs........................................65kg x16 =1040kg

6. Squats........................................55kg x12 = 660kg

7. Chest..........................................30kg x15 = 450kg

8. Rows...........................................47kg x16 = 752kg

9. Shrugs........................................65kg x16 = 1040kg

Total = 6,324kg

Total reps = 126

Time = 5 min, or 300 seconds total.

Time average/rep = 2:38 seconds.

Feeling upon completion: DEAD!

*This is how today looked*

*Friday 16th Feb 2018: WORKOUT #4 = 6,324kg in 4:51 * 

1. Squats........................................55kg x 12 =..........660kg

2. Deads.........................................65kg x * 6 *=..........390kg

3. Chest..........................................30kg x *14* =..........420kg

4. Rows...........................................47kg x 16 =..........752kg

5. Shrugs........................................*70*kg x 16 =..........1120kg

6. Squats........................................55kg x 12 =..........660kg

7. Chest..........................................30kg x 15 =..........450kg

8. Rows...........................................47kg x 16 =..........752kg

9. Shrugs........................................*70*kg x 16 =..........1120kg

Total = 6,324kg

Total reps = *123* 

Time = 4 min 51 sec, or *291 *seconds total.

Time average/rep =* 2:36 *seconds.

Feeling upon completion: *Not as dead as last Monday!*

*TIMING*

I had my second oldest daughter Mariam 22, stand by me today with my phone and the app that I'm now using to time myself. It's the following:









I set it to 10 minutes, and Mariam presses the play button, allowing for a countdown in minutes and seconds. Upon finishing my lifts, she presses that green play button to pause it in order to see the results. The above time was the minutes and seconds remaining from the original 10 minutes set-up.

I feel that as things stand right this minute, I've got few seconds to spare for the following (perhaps silly) reasons:

*1. *I'm taking weights off the squat bar, to add to the shrug bar. That takes few seconds to do. Funny how we never think of these seconds, but with what I'm aiming to do here, literally every single second counts.

*2. *The actual shrug bar I'm currently using (as I've posted in the set-up photo few posts back), is the same bar (with the yellow 15kgs disks), that I'm using for the deadlifts. I mean although I do have another Olympic bar, I do not have enough Olympic weights to be spread around for what I need. Otherwise, I'd place the shrug bar high up on the squat stand bar holder as you see below:









So these two points are what I can think of at this moment in time. In plain English, I have to buy some weight disks soon (as I've recently sold most of it).

That's my reporting for today good people, it's now a case of bring next Monday on and let me deal with round number 5.



anna1 said:


> Hope you had a lovely time yesterday
> 
> beautiful picture makes me look forward to summer even more now


 Being on UK-M with lovely members like you Anna, is having a lovely time. I'm always having a lovely time..., I hope it was good for you also. Time flies, and summer will be knocking on your door soon enough ...

OK Anna, enough talking, let's enjoy a quick bite to eat high up in the mountain in lovely Greece:











UK2USA said:


> I was impressed when I first read of your goal and the cause behind it. I then started to break it down in my head and the reality of task hit me like a brick! Holy crap! How much weight in what period of time?
> 
> Let me be absolutely clear, so there can be no room for doubt - I actually believe that if anyone can do this, you can. None the less, it is a mind boggling challenging and I cannot express clearly enough my respect for your bravery .


 You know the level of respect I have for you is phenomenal on many levels, so for you to write here in my thread is very much welcome and appreciated. Thanks a million Sir.

Reading your message above, reaffirms my own thoughts, that I need to get super fit in order to be able to carry on for a second round and a third and so forth. Like I expressed above, my feeling today upon completion of the round was not as bad as it was on Monday, where then, I explicitly said to Mariam, hey dad, though I've got 5 minutes to "play" with, I genuinely feel like I need 5 hours to recover from what I've just done. Today however, those thoughts were non-existent. On the contrary, it was a matter of OK, I reckon I can get up right now (I think it was after about 4 minutes or so), and start all over again. So there's definitely been some changes going on deep within my physiology to be able to even contemplate such a notion at that time.

Today I was extremely busy, working my psychological ass off to shut down the negative bastard that is the chatter box, you know... him, the one that makes his home inside each and every one of us, a home that is built deep inside our brain cells. I felt tired and sleepy, an extremely vulnerable position to be in with this bastard hanging around ready to pounce on any opportunity he can sink his negative teeth into. Well he nearly won me over, hence I said, I was truly working hard mentally to shut him right down and place the lid on top until I was done with the workout.

I succeeded he failed :thumb

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/298603-your-first-thought/?do=embed

Again, I thank you for your (always very much welcome) contribution here and elsewhere on the forum Sir.

Cheers.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

As @UK2USA said , @Fadi,

when I first read what you were up to I thought "yeah , thats a task he could take on "

but the more I read about it the crazier it seems 

I guess there is a bit of "madness " in all people that take on great challenges though ..

all the best to you

x


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

*This is how tonight looked*

All the changes are highlighted in bold red. The lesson I learnt tonight was that hey man, don't get carried away with reducing the reps at the expanse of the load on the bar. The first set of squats with the 65kg felt acceptable, but not the second set. I took way too much time rest between reps here. costing me more seconds when the round was over. So although I only changed things by adding a "mere" 10kg onto the bar, once I got tired (by the second set I had to do), those "mere" 10kg truly felt like an added 50kg! It's all to do with perception based on the way you feel at the time you're lifting a particular weight. So even though the weight was the exact same weight, my perception of it had drastically changed due to feeling aerobically shattered.

The deadlifts sitting at 65kg felt a breeze, so there may be some room for additional reps come this Friday.

*Monday 19th Feb 2018: WORKOUT #5 = 6,314kg in 5:25 * 

1. Squats........................................*65*kg x *10* =..........650kg

2. Deads.........................................65kg x 6 =..........390kg

3. Chest..........................................30kg x 14 =..........420kg

4. Rows...........................................47kg x 16 =..........752kg

5. Shrugs........................................*75*kg x *15* =..........1125kg

6. Squats........................................*65*kg x *10* =..........660kg

7. Chest..........................................30kg x 15 =..........450kg

8. Rows...........................................47kg x 16 =..........752kg

9. Shrugs........................................*75*kg x *15* =..........1125kg

*Total weight: **6,314*kg

*Total reps:* *117* 

*Time:* *5* min *25* sec, or *325* seconds total.

*Average time/rep:* *2:77 *seconds.

*Feeling upon completion*: *Did not recover as quickly as last Friday.*

Thank you for visiting my journal, I appreciate it.

Cheers.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

That's some serious weight moved in such a short time.

Well done mate and keep it up.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Just caught up on the log Fadi. Look forward to the coming weeks.


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

Today's workout:

*Friday 23rd Feb 2018: WORKOUT #6= 6,325kg in 5;04*

1. Squats........................................55kg x13 .............715kg

2. Deads.........................................65kg x13 .............845kg

3. Chest..........................................30kg x13 .............390kg

4. Rows...........................................42.5kg x14 .........595kg

5. Shrugs........................................65kg x16 ............1040kg

6. Squats........................................55kg x13 .............715kg

7. Chest..........................................30kg x13 .............390kg

8. Rows...........................................42.5kg x14 .........595kg

9. Shrugs........................................65kg x16 ............1040kg

Total = 6,325kg

Total reps = 125

Average time/rep: 2.43 seconds.

Feeling upon completion: exhausted.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Fadi said:


> Today's workout:
> 
> *Friday 23rd Feb 2018: WORKOUT #6= 6,325kg in 5;04*
> 
> ...


 Not surprising buddy, I felt tired thinking about that workout 

I used to try to stick to a fixed time between sets, say 60 seconds, these days I let my body dictate when I'm ready for the next set and not some arbitrary length of time. More often then not, it's still under or close to the 90 seconds, but it's more important to me to be fully ready for the next set than it is to pace the clock. Let's just blame it on age 

Keep up the great work buddy.


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

UK2USA said:


> Not surprising buddy, I felt tired thinking about that workout
> 
> I used to try to stick to a fixed time between sets, say 60 seconds, these days I let my body dictate when I'm ready for the next set and not some arbitrary length of time. More often then not, it's still under or close to the 90 seconds, but it's more important to me to be fully ready for the next set than it is to pace the clock. Let's just blame it on age
> 
> Keep up the great work buddy.


 I hear you, and I find myself on the same exact page as you Sir. The only difference with this now, is that I'm doing "rounds" instead of our usual sets. So far for this month, I've been performing one round done twice a week, comprising of 9 exercises.

Tonight (about 3 hours from now for me), I'll be doing my second last "one round" session for this month. Next month, this would need to increase to 2 rounds per session, done twice per week.

This whole exercise is resembling more of a weight circuit than anything else really, requiring of me to keep moving between the different exercises. My fitness level more than anything else right now, is playing the major role/being the determining factor of how good or bad I perform. So far, it's been very tough, however I'm expecting my fitness level to improve.

Though it's very demanding, I'm actually looking forward to seeing how I'd measure up to the task before me, in few hours time.

Thank you for your interest in this journey, it truly means a lot to me mate.


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

Some good new and some not so good news.

I killed it tonight with a time of 4.41, however my heart nearly stopped upon completion of this task..., for the second week in the row now. So I've decided it's best I listened to my physical heart, lest my psychological heart drive it into the ground and into some dangerous territory I'll live to regret later on. I know me, and I know how I push, as I've pushed myself once before until fainting, and few seconds after regaining consciousness, began to cough up blood. That's when I was younger and much stronger than today.

I'll be moving on to building some muscle mass starting very soon, and I'll document everything in a new journal dedicated to that. It should be interesting.

@jake87, I told you before, your words of concern were not taken lightly, and I had to make a choice; either I act tough and soldier on, or put that rational cap on (the one I told you about few posts ago when you ran out of your apartment chasing some youths), and listen to the signs my heart was sending me.

Here's how tonight went:

*Monday 26th Feb 2018: WORKOUT #7= 6,324kg in 4.41*

1. Squats........................................60kg x11 .............660kg

2. Deads.........................................70kg x6 ...............420kg

3. Chest..........................................30kg x14 .............420kg

4. Rows...........................................47kg x16 ............752kg

5. Shrugs........................................70kg x16 ............1120kg

6. Squats........................................60kg x11 .............660kg

7. Chest..........................................30kg x14 .............420kg

8. Rows...........................................47kg x16 ............752kg

9. Shrugs........................................70kg x16 ............1120kg

Total = 6,324kg

Total reps = 120

Total time = 281 seconds

Average time/rep = 2.34 seconds

Thank you UK-M for all your support, it was very much appreciated

Moving on now ...

Cheers.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

I understand your challenge holds a higher purpose @Fadi but at the end of the day we are all doing this / or should be to feel better about ourselves and promote health / strength, not the opposite.

You know best what is good for you and how to listen to your body

effort done already is extraordinary

take your time

all the best !

x


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

It was a lot to ask of yourself but I'm glad you decided to call it a day in order to maintain your health. Look forward to seeing your future journal


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Good evening Fadi....I will just leave this here for you. X


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Keeping an eye on the thread Fadi, I have no doubt you will achieve your goal.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Looking forward to the muscle building journal, I'm sure I will be able to learn from it, and Lord knows I could use the learning


----------

